# Curious about Ignore



## vraiblonde

I think we tested this but I don't remember.

If I put someone on ignore, can they still see my posts?  I know they disappear completely for me, but do I disappear for them as well?

Midnightrider?

TCrow?

Transporter?

Can any of you see this?

(Someone please tell me if they respond  )


----------



## Chris0nllyn

No, you can't see anyone's posts whom you have on ignore. You do have the option to see it but it just pops up something like "you have this person on ignore. click to see the content"


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> I think we tested this but I don't remember.
> 
> If I put someone on ignore, can they still see my posts?  I know they disappear completely for me, but do I disappear for them as well?
> 
> Midnightrider?
> 
> TCrow?
> 
> Transporter?
> 
> Can any of you see this?
> 
> (Someone please tell me if they respond  )


I'll put you on iggy for about 30 minutes.  During that time, my old posts will either disappear from you or not.

Edit: nebermind.  Seems you can't put an admin on iggy.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> I'll put you on iggy for about 30 minutes.  During that time, my old posts will either disappear from you or not.
> 
> Edit: nebermind.  Seems you can't put an admin on iggy.



I'll put you on ignore for a half hour or so and let me know if my posts disappear for you.


----------



## vraiblonde

I now have GWGuy on ignore.


----------



## GWguy

I can still see you posts, old and new.  Being an admin might change the rules.


----------



## Kyle

Chris0nllyn said:


> No, you can't see anyone's posts whom you have on ignore. You do have the option to see it but it just pops up something like "you have this person on ignore. click to see the content"


Vrai,
I quoted Chris for you so you can read his answer to a question you didn't ask.   

YW.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> Vrai,
> I quoted Chris for you so you can read his answer to a question you didn't ask.
> 
> YW.



 

I zenned that out because my question was clear and I'm sure he's just baiting me.


----------



## GWguy

I continue to see posts.

Kinda like seeing dead people.... knowing that I'm "dead".


----------



## Kyle

GWguy said:


> Kinda like seeing dead people.... knowing that I'm "dead".


Are ghosts afraid of the living?


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> Are ghosts afraid of the living?


Only in PacMan.


----------



## vraiblonde

Has GW posted in this thread so I know he's seen it?


----------



## GWguy

Why, yes.

Yes I have.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Why, yes.
> 
> Yes I have.



Okay, you're unignored!


----------



## GWguy

Putting me on ignore did not prevent me from seeing your posts.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> I continue to see posts.
> 
> Kinda like seeing dead people.... knowing that I'm "dead".



But you only knew you were "dead" because I told you.  What's more fun is the usual suspects gnashing their teeth trying to get a rise out of me without realizing that I can't see their inane drivel.


----------



## Monello

I only come on here for the inane drivel.


----------



## kwillia

Somebody I've ignored posted in a thread I started. The only way I  know is because 'recent posts' showed my thread and 'ignored poster" as the last person that posted in the thread.


----------



## Kyle

Ah-


kwillia said:


> Somebody I've ignored posted in a thread I started. The only way I  know is because 'recent posts' showed my thread and 'ignored poster" as the last person that posted in the thread.


Hah!!!

So you can see when I post!!!


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:


> Ah-
> 
> Hah!!!
> 
> So you can see when I post!!!


No!


----------



## transporter

vraiblonde said:


> But you only knew you were "dead" because I told you.  What's more fun is the usual suspects gnashing their teeth trying to get a rise out of me without realizing that I can't see their inane drivel.



Actually what is really going to be funny is pointing out how stupid most of Vrai's comments have become....and she'll have no idea...so she'll keep reveling in her stupidity and ignorance! A perfect example of the Trump voter!!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> Somebody I've ignored posted in a thread I started. The only way I  know is because 'recent posts' showed my thread and 'ignored poster" as the last person that posted in the thread.


Funny, the same thing has happened for me for this very thread!


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> Funny, the same thing has happened for me for this very thread!


----------



## jazz lady

Where did GWguy go?


----------



## CPUSA

transporter said:


> Actually what is really going to be funny is pointing out how stupid most of Vrai's comments have become....and she'll have no idea...so she'll keep reveling in her stupidity and ignorance! A perfect example of the Trump voter!!


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> But you only knew you were "dead" because I told you.  What's more fun is the usual suspects gnashing their teeth trying to get a rise out of me without realizing that I can't see their inane drivel.



 I have two on ignore and I don't see anything from them.  Where do I mail the Margarita to?


----------



## TCROW

Hysterical!


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> But you only knew you were "dead" because I told you.  What's more fun is the usual suspects gnashing their teeth trying to get a rise out of me without realizing that I can't see their inane drivel.


What’s even funnier is watching you pretend to ignore me when you can’t stop replying to me.


----------



## TCROW

Midnightrider said:


> What’s even funnier is watching you pretend to ignore me when you can’t stop replying to me.



That’s generally how intellectual cowards operate.


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> I'll put you on iggy for about 30 minutes.  During that time, my old posts will either disappear from you or not.
> 
> Edit: nebermind.  Seems you can't put an admin on iggy.


----------



## frequentflier

I have several people on ignore from the old site and now wantto add another. I can see who I have on ignore but cannot figure out how to do another. Help?


----------



## jazz lady

frequentflier said:


> I have several people on ignore from the old site and now wantto add another. I can see who I have on ignore but cannot figure out how to do another. Help?


Hover your cursor over their profile picture. From the pop-up, click on 'ignore' and you are done!


----------



## frequentflier

jazz lady said:


> Hover your cursor over their profile picture. From the pop-up, click on 'ignore' and you are done!



Thank you!! Now I have to remember who it was that was irkatating me!


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> Hover your cursor over their profile picture. From the pop-up, click on 'ignore' and you are done!


Unless you want to ignore Vrai or David.  Admins are immune from being ignored.


----------



## jazz lady

GWguy said:


> Unless you want to ignore Vrai or David.  Admins are immune from being ignored.


  But you are not.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Unless you want to ignore Vrai or David.  Admins are immune from being ignored.


----------



## littlelady

Ignoring is what got the USA in this mess in the first place,  An obscure fiorum in SoMD will change nothing in what is happening to our beloved country.  What is y’all’s obsession with ignore. It is best to know what WE are up against.  Think about it.  Maybe that is why there is such a shitshow, now. Sheesh, y’all.  God bless the USA.


----------



## littlelady

And


vraiblonde said:


>



  Actually, you shouldn’t be so adamantly opinionated when administrating/monitoring a forum.  Or, for that matter using a dancing banana emoji, or banning members because they got into an argument with your friend.  That’s all.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Ignoring is what got the USA in this mess in the first place,  An obscure fiorum in SoMD will change nothing in what is happening to our beloved country.  What is y’all’s obsession with ignore. It is best to know what WE are up against.  Think about it.  Maybe that is why there is such a shitshow, now. Sheesh, y’all.  God bless the USA.





littlelady said:


> And
> 
> 
> Actually, you shouldn’t be so adamantly opinionated when administrating/monitoring a forum.  Or, for that matter using a dancing banana emoji, or banning members because they got into an argument with your friend.  That’s all.




Ignore, for those who keep saying they are leaving but never do. Hotel California.  Thanks, Vrai.


----------



## my-thyme

Love how easy it is to put someone on ignore now.....


----------



## Bonehead

The ignore feature has made this forum much more enjoyable, my list is pretty long...


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Ignore, for those who keep saying they are leaving but never do. Hotel California.  Thanks, Vrai.


----------



## littlelady

Bonehead said:


> The ignore feature has made this forum much more enjoyable, my list is pretty long...



I disagree with you.  Putting no members on ignore is much more fun.  To shut out your aggravators/opposers is equivalent to living under a rock, and does not let you know what you are up against. SOMD is a microcosm of what is going on in the World.  I wonder if some have problems because this forum is, mostly, conservative.  You are such a bonehead.


----------



## frequentflier

littlelady said:


> I disagree with you.  Putting no members on ignore is much more fun.  To shut out your aggravators/opposers is equivalent to living under a rock, and does not let you know what you are up against. SOMD is a microcosm of what is going on in the World.  I wonder if some have problems because this forum is, mostly, conservative.  You are such a bonehead.



I disagree with you. Maybe you have the time to wade through all the drivel and nonsense. Some of us don't or don't care to. Many people annoy me with their endless bull$hit and I am much happier not seeing it. 
You could be next


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



frequentflier said:


> I disagree with you. Maybe you have the time to wade through all the drivel and nonsense. Some of us don't or don't care to. Many people annoy me with their endless bull$hit and I am much happier not seeing it. You could be next



I dunno. I can understand the want for iggy. But I don't use it. I just glance or skip over the hyperbole contributors. Many times, however, what is written by an iggy eligible does spark something that allows me to counter with something I might have never thought of before. Something witty or sarcastic or demeaning, such as to TP. It allows for more creativity in thought. For me anyway. Every little bit, good and bad, expands the knowledge base of intellect. While there is much eye rolling comments written, or inflammatory, it's all good. It's not like I follow those dimwits or search for their latest comments though.


----------



## vraiblonde

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. I can understand the want for iggy. But I don't use it. I just glance or skip over the hyperbole contributors. Many times, however, what is written by an iggy eligible does spark something that allows me to counter with something I might have never thought of before. Something witty or sarcastic or demeaning, such as to TP. It allows for more creativity in thought. For me anyway. Every little bit, good and bad, expands the knowledge base of intellect. While there is much eye rolling comments written, or inflammatory, it's all good. It's not like I follow those dimwits or search for their latest comments though.



Try as I might, I end up getting sucked in and arguing with them and that makes me want to kick my own ass.  I enjoy other takes on the issues but engaging with some durhard who only knows how to speak in programmed talking points or insults is a waste of time.


----------



## TCROW

vraiblonde said:


> Try as I might, I end up getting sucked in and arguing with them and that makes me want to kick my own ass.  I enjoy other takes on the issues but engaging with some durhard who only knows how to speak in programmed talking points or insults is a waste of time.



You get upset because you don’t like being told you’re full of crap.


----------



## GURPS

she has you on ignore dumb ass


----------



## black dog

GURPS said:


> she has you on ignore dumb ass




 LOL...Truth


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> LOL...Truth



I dont know but I been told a big leg woman ain't got no soul.


----------



## littlelady

frequentflier said:


> I disagree with you. Maybe you have the time to wade through all the drivel and nonsense. Some of us don't or don't care to. Many people annoy me with their endless bull$hit and I am much happier not seeing it.
> You could be next



Disagreeing is a good thing.  It keeps the balance.  I do love that you are animal person; like I am.  Please do it for the animals, and don’t put me on ignore.


----------



## Isthatchu 2

littlelady said:


> Disagreeing is a good thing.  It keeps the balance.  I do love that you are animal person; like I am.  Please do it for the animals, and don’t put me on ignore.


Well I couldn't agree more littlelady. At least some people have sense on here. Some people may just know their wrong and just don't want to here the other side, the right side, our side. But hey if you can't handle the heat people stay out the kitchen. So just let the level headed ones with backbones and actual morals and values take care of things. If you believe in something stand up for it don't run or hide defend yourselves. Then again chickens do belong in thenkitchen, in the oven that is. Hope you have a great night littlelady. EVERYTHING WILL BE OK NO MATTER WHAT  Lucky right?


----------



## black dog

Isthatchu 2 said:


> Well I couldn't agree more littlelady. At least some people have sense on here. Some people may just know their wrong and just don't want to here the other side, the right side, our side. But hey if you can't handle the heat people stay out the kitchen. So just let the level headed ones with backbones and actual morals and values take care of things. If you believe in something stand up for it don't run or hide defend yourselves. Then again chickens do belong in thenkitchen, in the oven that is. Hope you have a great night littlelady. EVERYTHING WILL BE OK NO MATTER WHAT  Lucky right?



 And with that, you to will be the recipient of the midnight madness PM's.


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


> Ignore, for those who keep saying they are leaving but never do. Hotel California.  Thanks, Vrai.



 

Well, they never leave because they can't stand being ignored.


----------



## Bann

Isthatchu 2 said:


> Well I couldn't agree more littlelady. At least some people have sense on here. Some people may just know their wrong and just don't want to here the other side, the right side, our side. But hey if you can't handle the heat people stay out the kitchen. So just let the level headed ones with backbones and actual morals and values take care of things. If you believe in something stand up for it don't run or hide defend yourselves. Then again chickens do belong in thenkitchen, in the oven that is. Hope you have a great night littlelady. EVERYTHING WILL BE OK NO MATTER WHAT  Lucky right?



I need a read pen.  Like a teechar uses when she grayeds paperz.  🖊


----------



## frequentflier

Isthatchu 2 said:


> Well I couldn't agree more littlelady. At least some people have sense on here. Some people may just know their wrong and just don't want to here the other side, the right side, our side. But hey if you can't handle the heat people stay out the kitchen. So just let the level headed ones with backbones and actual morals and values take care of things. If you believe in something stand up for it don't run or hide defend yourselves. Then again chickens do belong in *thenkitchen*, in the oven that is. Hope you have a great night littlelady. EVERYTHING WILL BE OK NO MATTER WHAT  Lucky right?



"the hen kitchen" is how I read this


----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> "the hen kitchen" is how I read this



You read that?


----------



## SamSpade

Ignore does allow me to read a thread without being encumbered by TONS of inane, one-line posts that are just people sniping at one another.
It eliminates the excess and allows me to participate in the actual discussion.

It does also allow me to ignore people completely and sooner or later, they learn they're being ignored.


----------



## vraiblonde

I find that my forum experience is much better with certain people on ignore.  I can enjoy the conversation without the distraction of the unruly 8 year old wiggling his butt and nanny nanny boo booing.


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> You read that?


Not enough coffee!


----------



## Hank

SamSpade said:


> Ignore does allow me to read a thread without being encumbered by TONS of inane, one-line posts that are just people sniping at one another.
> It eliminates the excess and allows me to participate in the actual discussion.
> 
> It does also allow me to ignore people completely and sooner or later, they learn they're being ignored.



Poor Gilligan.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Poor Gilligan.



Sam, Hank says "Poor Gilligan."


----------



## GWguy

Hank, Vrai says that Hank says "Poor Gilligan."


----------



## Bann




----------

